# Red wine and a silver........not good



## zadiac (10/8/15)

Just had some red wine with dinner (maybe a little too much?) also mixed a new e juice for myself (Brandy Alexandra) and thought I'd up the nic level a bit. Vaped that and oh boy!
Believe me, a little too much red wine combined with a slight silver is NOT a good thing. My head was spinning for quite a while.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## PrenessaM (10/8/15)

Red red wine.... Goes to my head .... Makes me forget that I still need her so

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (10/8/15)

PrenessaM said:


> Red red wine.... Goes to my head .... Makes me forget that I still need her so



Makes me forget a lot of things.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Lol @zadiac 

And knowing you it was on a 0.15 build or something to that effect

No wonder 

What nic level did you mix approximately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Just had some red wine with dinner (maybe a little too much?) also mixed a new e juice for myself (Brandy Alexandra) and thought I'd up the nic level a bit. Vaped that and oh boy!
> Believe me, a little too much red wine combined with a slight silver is NOT a good thing. My head was spinning for quite a while.......



Ja boet; "drank verdra nie ongeregtigheid nie"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/8/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @zadiac
> 
> And knowing you it was on a 0.15 build or something to that effect
> 
> ...



It's a .27 ohm build and nic level upped to 7mg. I usually mix me juices at around 4-5mg





johan said:


> Ja boet; "drank verdra nie ongeregtigheid nie"



Ja-nee Ohm Johan. Dis die waarheid daai .......hehehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/8/15)

silver ?


----------



## zadiac (11/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> silver ?



When you overdose a little on nicotine. Too high nicotine and you feel light headed or when it's bad, you vomit, sweat can pass out. It's not a good feeling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/8/15)

i vape 18% but then again I do low watts. So Im yet to silver. thanks for the infl


----------



## zadiac (11/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> i vape 18% but then again I do low watts. So Im yet to silver. thanks for the infl



The moment you decide to go higher wattage and lower ohms, you have to lower your nic. Believe me you'll only take one hit and you'll never do it again. It's the bad kind of "high".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> i vape 18% but then again I do low watts. So Im yet to silver. thanks for the infl



Having a silver is not something to look forward to... its about as much fun as a kick in the head. I had my first silver on 12mg Nic at low wattage (12w on a Nautilus Mini), so id be careful on 18, especially after a few beers at a braai! lol


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/8/15)

i had a silver on stinkies before . It was kuk. smoked like 6 filters in a row

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> i had a silver on stinkies before . It was kuk. smoked like 6 filters in a row



Geez... and i bet you instantly doubled your chest hair after that


----------



## gertvanjoe (11/8/15)

yup


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> silver ?



Hi @gertvanjoe 

This thread explains the origins of a Silver
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

But just to clarify, its when you have a high enough nic overdose that you have to lie down in a horizontal position 

Not something to look forward to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

